# Rund um den Kellerskopf



## mathias (17. August 2010)

Damit uns die Zeit zwischen Vogesen (Traumhaft Danke an Marion, Paffi und Gerd) und Eifel nicht zu lange wird, biete ich meine Runde zwischen Platte, Hohe Kanzel, Theisstal und Kellerskopf kurzfristig an.

Start ist am Sonntag den 22.08.2010 um 11:00 Uhr am Tegut-Parkplatz Fondetter-Strasse in Naurod. 

Ist einfach zu finden B 455 aus Bierstadt oder B 455 von der A3. Jeweils Abfahrt Naurod.

Level 2 Schöne Trails ca. 1000 HM ca. 30 KM 29 Grad

Einkehr ist beim Hirsch in Rambach.

Bis Sonntag
Mathias


----------



## rumblestilz (17. August 2010)

Trail rocken mit dem Meister! Lechz!  Melde mich mal mit Vorbehalt an - hab noch musikalische Verpflichtungen, von denen ich nicht weiß, wie lange sie sich hinziehen.  
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caprifischer (17. August 2010)

Soso... der MEISTER 

...und ich bringe dann mal die Sonne mit 

bis Sonntag, dein ewiger Schüler


----------



## [email protected] (17. August 2010)

Schöne Trails bei 29 Grad - das schau ich mir mal an 

Bis Sonntag...


----------



## matthias2003 (17. August 2010)

29 Grad, etwas kühl, aber ich bin dabei!

Matthias


----------



## Bettina (18. August 2010)

Einkehr hört sich gut an, ich komme!

Gruß Bettina


----------



## mathias (18. August 2010)

@Rumpelstilz ... Kriegst Du den Marsch geblasen?
@Caprifischer ... Ja der Meister ...... Schneider heißt er 
@[email protected] ....Guckst Du...
@Mathtias ... schreibt man Dich so... Wir können ja den hier bauen 
@Bettina ... aber bitte ohne 100g Blick 

So, muss jetzt Schluß machen ... Feierabend


----------



## rumblestilz (18. August 2010)

mathias schrieb:


> @Rumpelstilz ... Kriegst Du den Marsch geblasen?



Dazu sag ich jetzt nix, sonst muß DER MODERATOR einschreiten ...


----------



## matthias2003 (18. August 2010)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich jetzt nix, sonst muß DER MODERATOR einschreiten ...



Wenn Du mich vera... willst, bist Du bei mir an der richtigen Stelle


----------



## rumblestilz (19. August 2010)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Wenn Du mich vera... willst, bist Du bei mir an der richtigen Stelle



Wieso soll ich Dich verarzten!? Biste etwa verletzt!?


----------



## Ripman (20. August 2010)

Würde auch gerne mitfahren. Darf ich??

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## happygegoogelt (20. August 2010)

Guten Morgen! 

Ich melde mich dann auch mal an... Wenn der Sommer endlich mal zurück ist....

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Robert787 (20. August 2010)

komme am Sonntag auch mit.
Hoffe, dass die Serpentinen nicht ganz so eng sind wie gestern.

Bis dann.


----------



## mathias (20. August 2010)

@Ripman  .... Du immer
@hg ........... Ein bißchen mehr Begeisterung bitte
@Robert787... nur flüssige Trails

Mathias


----------



## Regis (20. August 2010)

Komme sehr sehr verscheinlich auch mit! Bis Sonntag

Régis


----------



## a.nienie (20. August 2010)

fluessig? unschluessig? egal.

wenn noch platz ist, bin ich dabei.


----------



## uwe50 (20. August 2010)

und nochmals 2 dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing (20. August 2010)

Melde mich dann auch mal an, auch wenn bei Euch die Flöte solange geblasen wird, bis der Arzt kommt, oder wie jetzt? 

Grüße
Ein weiterer Matthias


----------



## mathias (20. August 2010)

Ja das wird aber schön......

Wie hat Loriot immer gesagt......

"Da bläst und saugt der Heinzelmann, wo Mutti sonst nur blasen kann"
Sag ich doch

Mathias aka (also known as) Kalli


----------



## rumblestilz (20. August 2010)

Tss tss tss ...


----------



## Ripman (21. August 2010)

mathias schrieb:


> Ja das wird aber schön......
> 
> Wie hat Loriot immer gesagt......
> 
> "Da bläst und saugt der Heinzelmann, wo Mutti sonst nur blasen kann"



EDIT: Es saugt und bläst der Heinzelmann, wo Mutti sonst nur saugen kann.


----------



## Bettina (21. August 2010)

Ich bin ja nur froh, dass ihr morgen wieder ganz normal seid...


----------



## hallotv (21. August 2010)

Wenn ich mir das so anhöre..., aber der Reiz des Schuldenabtrags ist doch größer, bin dabei.
Thomas


----------



## matthias2003 (21. August 2010)

hallotv schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so anhöre..., aber der Reiz des Schuldenabtrags ist doch größer, bin dabei.
> Thomas



Hi Thomas,
wenn Du mir was großes, rundes aus Gummi oder Latex mitbringst, kriegste die Bilder-DVD von Nauders 

bis morgen
Matthias


----------



## Ripman (21. August 2010)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> wenn Du mir was großes, rundes aus Gummi oder Latex mitbringst,




Ah, ja!!!


----------



## happygegoogelt (21. August 2010)

Hallo Mathias, 

muss leider wieder absagen! Wir sehen uns dann nächste Woche in der Eifel!
Bis dahin, euch viel Spaß morgen 

Andrea


----------



## mathias (21. August 2010)

Schade Andrea,

aber ich habe auch so meine Bedenken mit den seltsamen Leuten im Wald

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (21. August 2010)

Aber Du bist doch das "Tapfere Schneiderlein", da kann doch nix passieren


----------



## Doppelherz (21. August 2010)

Kurz entschlossen ist Doppelherz auch dabei!
Birgit & Jochen


----------



## hallotv (21. August 2010)

Moin Matthias,
war mir schon klar, dass Du nur sekundär an meiner Person interssiert bist :-(((
Latex kost` zu viel, Butyl ist gut genug.


----------



## [email protected] (22. August 2010)

Moin, ich muss leider absagen.
Der Ma*tt*hias hat mir seinen flotten Otto aus Nauders ausgeliehen. Mit dem kämpfe ich nun rum.

Euch viel Spass und trockenes Wetter bis zum Schluss


----------



## Bettina (22. August 2010)

mathias schrieb:


> Level 2 Schöne Trails ca. 1000 HM ca. 30 KM 29 Grad




Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour, hat alles gepasst. 

Jetzt kann das Gewitter kommen, Ihr seid doch alle im Trockenen, oder?

Bettina


----------



## matthias2003 (22. August 2010)

Bettina schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour, hat alles gepasst.
> 
> Jetzt kann das Gewitter kommen, Ihr seid doch alle im Trockenen, oder?
> 
> Bettina



Ich fand es auch Super! Danke an Meister Mathias!
... und nochmal Danke an alle, dass Ihr heute Früh auf mich gewartet habt!

Ich bin doch tatsächlich noch 15 Minuten vor Rauenthal in den Regen gekommen, war aber ganz angenehm bei der Hitze.

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Cynthia (22. August 2010)

Wir sind auch fast trocken  nach Hause gekommen. 

Die Daten auf meinem Garmin verrate ich nicht, aber für heute reicht's mir! 

Danke, Mathias, für die schöne Tour und fürs Guiden. , dass ihr alle dabei wart.


 und bis demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## Doppelherz (22. August 2010)

Da können wir uns nur anschließen. War 'ne super Tour. Bin nur froh, dass es auf der letzten Abfahrt meinen Jockey nicht vom Rad gehebelt hat. 
Jochen & Birgit


----------



## Luzie (22. August 2010)

Danke für den schönen Tag in netter Gesellschaft und für die schönen Trails...

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caprifischer (22. August 2010)

Oh Herr und Meister...
auch von mir untertänigsten Dank 

Hat Spaß gemacht und war´ne nette Truppe 

Bis demnächst, Werner


----------



## rumblestilz (22. August 2010)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Ich bin doch tatsächlich noch 15 Minuten vor Rauenthal in den Regen gekommen



Ich schließe daraus messerspeichenscharf, dass DER MODERATORauch auf der Heimfahrt getrödelt hat!
Ansonsten schliesse ich mich dem Rest an: DER MEISTERhat ne schöne Tour organisiert!
Bis demnäx, Frank


----------



## Ripman (23. August 2010)

Auch von mir: Danke!
Schöne Tour auf mehr oder weniger bekannten Wegen mit nettem Guide, so soll das sein.

@Jochen und Birgit: Einen tollen Stunt habt Ihr da, kurz vor dem Ziel, hingelegt. Meine Hochachtung 

CU

Jürgebn


----------



## Mr Cannondale (23. August 2010)

Schee wars, hat mal wieder Spass gemacht
Der Brathahn war super und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt
Danke Mathias


----------



## a.nienie (23. August 2010)

jau, war eine schöne runde und die trails schön schnell


----------



## uwe50 (23. August 2010)

Ripman schrieb:


> Schöne Tour auf mehr oder weniger bekannten Wegen...



Bei mir warens doch über 50% neue Wege  - Danke Mathias!
Die Abfahrt von der Platte auf dem R6 kannte ich schon. 

Aber weitere tolle Singletrails wird uns Mathias sicher bei der nächsten Tour zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias (23. August 2010)

Hat mir auch Spass gemacht. 
Danke an alle Mitfahrer.

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Mathias


----------

